# [Plants vs Zombies 2] My pp.dat



## valentinvanelslande (Jul 22, 2017)

[deleted]


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 24, 2017)

Erm...okay? 

I'm not sure if you're aware, but this is a gaming discussion group. If you've got a question, opinion or want to know something, then please add that question. If you just want to share something (I guess a configuration file?) then I think it's better to make a blog entry. It'll be easier to track as well after a couple months.


----------

